# Stolen NS Cobra



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

MGD81 said:


> Snowboarding friends,
> 
> An instructor colleague had his snowboard taken yesterday at beaver creek, while eating lunch with guests.
> 
> ...


That sucks. I don't get some people. I was at our local resort yesterday and someone stole a pair of kids skis. 

I hope your buddy gets his board back.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Watch Denver Craigslist and the mountain areas. You might get lucky.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why was such a valuable board not locked up?!?!


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

MGD81 said:


> Well for starters, Beaver Creek the way it is laid out has never been a huge hotbed for crime. Secondly, instructors are always leaving boards unattended for various reasons, locking it every day every time you leave your board is a pain in the arse - especially when you are on somebody else's time. This person knew what they were stealing, a thin wire lock probably wouldn't have been that much of a detterent.
> 
> Should he have left it in better view on the busiest weekend of the year? probably. Does that give a scumbag the right to steal it? Definitely not.
> 
> Like I said, the board meant a lot to him, and there aren't many of these things around, if you see anything, let me know.


I agree being an instructor does require a lot of times where you are forced to take off your board and set it aside to handle other businesses.

But i don't think you will get far with this forum but definitly check locally because most snowboard capers always sell em somewhere.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I too am a test rider for Neversummer and also have the Cobra. Also an instructor and don't let that board out of my sight. It goes into the shitter stall with me. This really sucks and especially with a personalized board. I hope your bud gets it back somehow. Any chance this got caught on suveilence video? I hate board thieves.


HAHAHA this seriously made me laugh, maybe on the extreme side for me but i share the sentiment of punishment. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll keep my eye out. I'll tell my son to watch out too. It's spring break though and lots of strange running around, bad time to leave a high value board out


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Super lame. All Colorado resorts have a problem with board thieves. Maybe Silverton is fairly exempt. It sucks, but it's reality. If it's not some scumbag local thinking they got an easy mark on a touron, it's the touron's thinking they just scored a sweet board.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

That sucks, but he taught those guests the best lesson. If you care about your equipment it is worth the extra time to ensure your equipment is secure before you walk away from it.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

That sucks to hear. I always thought that Beaver Creek was one of the safer locations for leaving your board unattended for a brief period of time when going to the bathroom or getting a quick bite to eat. But I guess with a board like that NS Cobra you're just asking for it no matter which resort you go to. I hope he gets it back somehow.


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

That is wicked shitty. People suck these days!



killclimbz said:


> Watch Denver Craigslist and the mountain areas. You might get lucky.


And keep an eye on eBay too, and other sites they could use.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this! Definitely check your local craigslist listings, ebay, local ads, etc dilegently & often. I'd also call all my local board shops & inform them of it in case this person tries/d to flip it at a shop. 

I'm not a violent guy, but I wouldn't hesitate to beat the shit out of someone if I caught them stealing my board or anyone elses (including skis). Theft is downright despicable to me. 

Good luck recovering the board!


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice! Been eyeing this thread, but couldn't really help since I'm on the East Coast. Congrats on getting it back!

It's a good thing the board isn't actually for sale yet, so it's easy to prove that little scumbag got his hands on it illegally.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

sweet! did the thief pretend that he was innocent or that he didnt know what you/the cops were talking about?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Once in a while -- just every once in a while -- things go _right_ with the universe. :thumbsup:

So, were you able to keep a poker face, or did you have a great big shit-eating grin the whole time?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Donutz said:


> So, were you able to keep a poker face, or did you have a great big shit-eating grin the whole time?


I'm going with shit-eating grin :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys, little update...
> 
> We checked video survelleince, craigslist, ebay etc, not much luck. There was a possible sighting last week but not much came of that.
> 
> ...


Was the theif staying in vail or beav? What did the cops do about it?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Woo hoo! I would have taken his picture and started a facebook page called "This Little Fucker is a Thief!"


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

I would have had to beat his ass... Congrats for not doing that I guess?
If he works at the hill you should make sure you get his ass fired. Go to his boss and demand it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea give us more details or make some up!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MGD81 said:


> Well for starters, Beaver Creek the way it is laid out has never been a huge hotbed for crime. Secondly, instructors are always leaving boards unattended for various reasons, locking it every day every time you leave your board is a pain in the arse - especially when you are on somebody else's time. This person knew what they were stealing, a thin wire lock probably wouldn't have been that much of a detterent.
> 
> Should he have left it in better view on the busiest weekend of the year? probably. Does that give a scumbag the right to steal it? Definitely not.
> 
> Like I said, the board meant a lot to him, and there aren't many of these things around, if you see anything, let me know.


How much pain in the arse was it to recover stolen board though? Well, maybe not much in your case as you lucked out this time by running into said thief.

While a thin wire lock is not durable enough to protect the board from a determined thief, it is usually enough as there are tons of other unlocked boards around. Not having any lock makes it that much easier. Also, who says you have to use a thin wire lock? Use the biggest chain if you want. Just leave the chain locked at the rack and use it when needed rather than carrying it the whole time.

A lock does not take much time to use at all. Not enough for any student to care I would assume unless they are a supremely spoiled brat who demands every single second of your time.

Sorry, I always have to be the Debbie downer with these stolen board cases. Just look at this very forums. So many people losing their boards because they left it unprotected and out-of-sight even for a moment. How many cases do you hear from people that even used thin wire locks posting about stolen boards?

Yes, anyone who steals is a flaming pile of raccoon poo. But I have to ask you guys, why make it that much easier for that poo to steal your setup, especially one that is yet-to-be released? At the very least, leave it propped up by a window even if you aren't sitting at the table behind that window. 

PS, very happy that your bud got the board back. But hopefully he takes more precautions to secure that board now.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

2 weeks ago I was in the Dusty Boot (pub at Beaver Creek) grabbing a happy hour snack and saw a Cobra just sitting outside on the railing... I was thinking whoever got that precious pre-production ride is taking a bit of a risk just leaving it outside a bar ESPECIALLY at the end of the day (did I mention it was spring break?) when all someone has to do is grab it and hop on a bus with a huge crowd of people. Anyways, I didn't have my lock that day and put my board right next to it, thinking that if someone wanted to steal a board that bad, they would take the Cobra over my T. Rice...

Congrats on finding it though. Cashing in some major karma points for sure!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I started searching the internets for a Cobra for sale before I read the whole thread. :laugh:

Anyway, glad the dude got it back. He really lucked out.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea give us more details or make some up!


Yeah seriously man, what did the cops do? Did the kid get arrested? How did you prove to the cops that the board was your buddies and not the thief's? What did this kid look like and where does he live? We need more details man!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

deeken said:


> Yeah seriously man, what did the cops do? Did the kid get arrested? How did you prove to the cops that the board was your buddies and not the thief's? What did this kid look like and where does he live? We need more details man!



I'm assuming he gave them the serial number since he posted it in this thread.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah the kid got arrested, his initial story was that he bought it from someone. A couple of hours at the station and some video surveillance evidence later and he finally admitted to stealing it. The guy was clearly an idiot, who takes a 1 of a kind snowboard then rides it at the same mountain.

As far as beatings go, I have to be careful - im only a resident and any issues with police does not look good when I come to renew that residency. I thought it better to use my noggin a bit and let the authorities deal with it. As it stands he is in pretty deep shit, if I had kicked his ass and taken the board, he probably could have used that against me, plus we would never have proven he stole it. 

Vail resorts public safety were involved in the bust, so you can be pretty sure that he will be homeless and jobless in the very near future. I haven't seen the guy around the beav all season, so he must work at vail - someone mentioned they had seen him working at two elk.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

This is why I have a wire lock in my pants as part of my standard on mountain kit. Nobody is going to steal a board or skis that are locked. It's too risky. "Why are you using those wire cutters to get that board? Why are you taking the bindings off of that board while it's still locked" It's common sense and not worth the risk.

On the other hand, there are many $500 boards lying around begging to be stolen that aren't locked. Take 1 minute to lock your gear and a mountain thief will never even think about taking your board.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Cycle4Fun said:


> This is why I have a wire lock in my pants as part of my standard on mountain kit. Nobody is going to steal a board or skis that are locked. It's too risky. "Why are you using those wire cutters to get that board? Why are you taking the bindings off of that board while it's still locked" It's common sense and not worth the risk.
> 
> On the other hand, there are many $500 boards lying around begging to be stolen that aren't locked. Take 1 minute to lock your gear and a mountain thief will never even think about taking your board.


Wouldn't it be easy to give one of those wire locks a solid yank and have it bust loose? 

I only ask because after this thread we bought a couple, but they seem so weak. I actually triple wrapped my binding and rack in an effort to give less 'yanking' leverage...


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Wouldn't it be easy to give one of those wire locks a solid yank and have it bust loose?
> 
> I only ask because after this thread we bought a couple, but they seem so weak. I actually triple wrapped my binding and rack in an effort to give less 'yanking' leverage...


It shouldn't if it's worthy of being called a lock. If you're worried, test it out yourself. They are only $15-$30 to begin with. I wouldn't give it a good yank with your hands even if you're wearing gloves. Don't give yourself a nasty cut or lose a finger.

Finally, you still have the deterrence of the lock itself. Why want when I can just take the board right next to it and walk out like it's mine?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Wouldn't it be easy to give one of those wire locks a solid yank and have it bust loose?
> 
> I only ask because after this thread we bought a couple, but they seem so weak. I actually triple wrapped my binding and rack in an effort to give less 'yanking' leverage...


Its not a good deterrent, its just a deterrent, which works 1000% better then the non-deterrent unlocked $800 setup right next to it. As has been said many times before, in most cases board thieves are opportunistic petty criminals. If the mob wanted your board, they would take it.


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, nice find. Glad to hear it was recovered. You were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pdxrealtor said:


> Wouldn't it be easy to give one of those wire locks a solid yank and have it bust loose?
> 
> I only ask because after this thread we bought a couple, but they seem so weak. I actually triple wrapped my binding and rack in an effort to give less 'yanking' leverage...


As was mentioned, it's a deterrent which is usually enough to protect your equipment.

Now, what I keep trying to echo is, why not get a legitimate lock if you're THAT concerned that someone will yank it? The "too heavy" thing is a moot point because I pointed out that you can keep the chain locked around a rack and just come back and use it when you need to.

For myself, a simple wire lock has been enough. I either ski check, wire lock, or prop up against a window of a lounge. For the latter, even if you aren't sitting behind that window, it's still a deterrent because the would-be thief doesn't know that. There are so many other unprotected setups so the thief will almost always go for the easiest/least risk grab. 

Also, unless you have a unique setup, there's likely 10 other same boards lying around.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad the guy got his board back but these threads always kill me. Some guy bitches about losing his board, but then says he didn't lock it cause it is a pain in the ass!

Should I leave the keys in my car and the doors unlocked because it's a pain to pull them out and put them in my pocket!?! :dunno:

Meh, people can do what they want, and use whatever excuses they want. I'm not losing $1500 worth of board and bindings because I didn't take the 15 seconds to put the lock on...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

poutanen said:


> Glad the guy got his board back but these threads always kill me. Some guy bitches about losing his board, but then says he didn't lock it cause it is a pain in the ass!
> 
> Should I leave the keys in my car and the doors unlocked because it's a pain to pull them out and put them in my pocket!?! :dunno:
> 
> Meh, people can do what they want, and use whatever excuses they want. I'm not losing $1500 worth of board and bindings because I didn't take the 15 seconds to put the lock on...



People should be able to not have to lock their shit. 

It is like saying, " it was unlocked, therefor it was right for me to take it".

Bullshit. Fuck you asshole thieves fucks. Not you Poutanen, but this shit pisses me off.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

There are some pretty good bike locks out now, I got one that has a cable about three times as thick as the cheap dakine crap. Its light, fits in my jacket and I can always lock it to a rack.

My setup is only $500 but I don't have tons of money to throw around. So better safe than sorry.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

The fact that anyone steals boards, skis or anything else from other people on the mountain is disgusting to me. I've always used the free (attended) board checks if I'm going to leave my board somewhere while eating or taking an extended break. Clearly I need to buy a cable lock of some kind for peace of mind.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> People should be able to not have to lock their shit.
> 
> It is like saying, " it was unlocked, therefor it was right for me to take it".
> 
> Bullshit. Fuck you asshole thieves fucks. Not you Poutanen, but this shit pisses me off.


Agree with you saying that we should be able to leave something without it being locked......BUT disagree with your second point, unfortunately we live in an un ideal world and I believe that by not taking necessary precautions you become an easier target, nothing like saying its right to take something that is not yours.

3rd point absolutely!!!!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to hear he got it back.

theft sucks.

I am careful with my boards, but fortunately board theft is very rare where I ride.

Almost nobody locks their stuff, but I always keep it in view especially now I'm riding a new NS proto which is very rare here in Japan.

Took turns going to the toilet so me and my buddy could keep an eye on our boards.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> People should be able to not have to lock their shit.
> 
> It is like saying, " it was unlocked, therefor it was right for me to take it".
> 
> Bullshit. Fuck you asshole thieves fucks. Not you Poutanen, but this shit pisses me off.


I agree 100% after murder, rape and treason, stealing is about as bad as it gets... :laugh:

The trouble is all it takes is one asshole to ruin it for everybody. 99.999999% of the people at the hills are good people, and that's why most people get away without using a lock. It's that 0.000001% that has no conscience that I lock my board up for. And yes every lock is defeatable, but why do that when there are tons of other unlocked boards right beside mine?

I can just imagine having a great morning on the slopes... Heading in for lunch, grabbing a beer and some french onion soup for lunch, being all excited to get back on the slopes and... WTF!?! Where's my board? And on comes that feeling like you want to puke. No thanks!

Maybe we should start doing what some cultures do? Cut the hands off convicted thiefs!


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

handscreate said:


> The fact that anyone steals boards, skis or anything else from other people on the mountain is disgusting to me. I've always used the free (attended) board checks if I'm going to leave my board somewhere while eating or taking an extended break. Clearly I need to buy a cable lock of some kind for peace of mind.


that's just the sad truth these days :thumbsdown:


----------

